

Which is better for starters Blogger or Wordpress? - octopus

Which is better for starting a new blog - Blogger or Wordpress ?<p>Wordpress seems to have more formatting options, you can even use Latex formulas in your posts.<p>Blogger on the other side has a simpler interface and you can make some money from site traffic.
======
Soupy
I would personally go with wordpress simply because of the visual options
available to you. I previously used Blogger and found it difficult to give my
blog its own personal feel given the UI limitations and Wordpress easily
solves this issue. I highly recommend setting up an account on both services
so you can mess with the options and settings yourself, everyone has their own
preference.

~~~
octopus
Do you use wordpress.com for webhosting ? I was thinking at buying my own
domain and start with a free wordpress.com account. Once I will have a
significative number of posts, I can move my blog to a more professional,
paid, webhosting solution that offers Wordpress installation.

------
Swannie
<https://posterous.com/> appears to be the tool of choice for both techie and
non people that I know.

------
alienreborn
I feel both can be used very easily by starters but once you graduate to a
professional blogger, wordpress offers you with more(and better) options.

------
kang
Non Techie - Blogger

Techie - Wordpress

Hacker - Write a blog engine on GitHub and use it.

